#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы по тибетской медицине

## Олег Леонидович

Здравствуйте! 

Низкий Вам поклон за Ваше служение. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти информацию о количественных пропорциях в соотношениях ветра желчи и слизи, я где-то видел и не помню к сожалению в какой литературе, что, например, ветер в 2 раза легче желчи, слизь в 2 раза тяжелее желчи, как-то так. Подскажите, где это можно найти?


С уважением, Олег!

----------

